# Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated



## Paco Dennis (Jun 24, 2021)

WOW! That's good news for the vaccinated. There are still some serious concerns though.

Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated



> Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been and an indication that deaths per day — now down to under 300 — could be practically zero if everyone eligible got the vaccine.
> 
> An Associated Press analysis of available government data from May shows that “breakthrough” infections in fully vaccinated people accounted for fewer than 1,200 of more than 853,000 COVID-19 hospitalizations. That’s about 0.1%.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 24, 2021)

Good news that the death toll is now so low. Also good is the news that the US vaccination effort that has been so efficiently carried out is effective as a means of protecting people who co-operate by fronting up.

I wish our government was as organised. Our national vaccination program has been a bit of a shambles and is going very slowly. I will be fully vaccinated mid July, which is good because Sydney is experiencing a worrying breakout of the delta strain just now.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 24, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> WOW! That's good news for the vaccinated. There are still some serious concerns though.
> 
> Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated


Good! Now we can let natural selection do its work.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 24, 2021)

Unfortunately, my State, Missouri, is one of a dozen or so where the numbers are starting to climb again....due to people Not getting vaccinated.  There are already several rural counties near the Iowa border where the hospitals are nearing full capacity.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> WOW! That's good news for the vaccinated. There are still some serious concerns though.
> 
> Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated


For me the more important issue is, how many of those who received the vaccinations will succumb to hideous diseases and illness in years to come, brought on by a drug that is now known to affect and alter DNA and encourage ALS, cancer, and other terminal illness.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> For me the more important issue is, how many of those who received the vaccinations will succumb to hideous diseases and illness in years to come, brought on by a drug that is now known to affect and alter DNA and encourage ALS, cancer, and other terminal illness.



It's a bit of a gamble.  People can wait 10, or more, years to see if there are any major side effects, or they can trust present knowledge.  At my age, I would prefer to be safe for my remaining years, than to be fearful of anyone sneezing nearby.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It's a bit of a gamble.  People can wait 10, or more, years to see if there are any major side effects, or they can trust present knowledge.  At my age, I would prefer to be safe for my remaining years, than to be fearful of anyone sneezing nearby.


That's understandable, Don, and I definitely see your point.

If I had another 10 to 15 years on me I think I would have been more receptive when it came to getting vaccinated. I just feel so young yet still being in my 50's. Such a hard sell it's been for me.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> For me the more important issue is, how many of those who received the vaccinations will succumb to hideous diseases and illness in years to come, brought on by a drug that is now known to affect and alter DNA and encourage ALS, cancer, and other terminal illness.



Exactly, and those of us who haven't been poisoned are not concerned with such things.

Fake news won't kill you,  unless you believe it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 24, 2021)

Lets not forget the dying process from Covid was described as horrible and slow and painful. Because of the vaccines the death rate is almost zero among those vaccinated.  I refuse to choke to death in a hospital. Not my style.


----------



## win231 (Jun 24, 2021)

It's good news - if you believe everything we're being told.....including that our former president had Covid & was cured in 3 days with a miracle drug.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 24, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Exactly, and those of us who haven't been poisoned are not concerned with such things.
> 
> Fake news won't kill you,  unless you believe it.


LOVE your post!!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 24, 2021)

I feel that is to put fear in unvax people and get more people vax... jmo.  When its my time, its my time and it won't be from COVID.  

 I have a friend that is having issues due to the Vax... he gets out of breath fairly quickly and bones/joints are aching and can hardly walk some days.  He said he did not have these issues prior to getting the vaccine. I tried to talk him out of it because he has underlying conditions. He's like a brother to me.  I am not pro nor against the vax - as I always said, people do what is best for their health.  I know I would not be a good candidate for the vax for various reasons.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 24, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> WOW! That's good news for the vaccinated. There are still some serious concerns though.
> 
> Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated


But I thought vax people can still get Covid but it will be mild ???    With Covid News - it can change like the weather...jmo


----------



## Remy (Jun 25, 2021)

In California the mask mandate was dropped on 6/15 I believe. That first week many still had masks but at the grocery store yesterday, I noticed less than half wearing masks. This included many employees.

 I've been full vaccinated since January but still can't give up the mask. Paranoid, maybe. But I can't afford to get sick.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 25, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> WOW! That's good news for the vaccinated. There are still some serious concerns though.
> 
> Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated


Paco,  Around here, anyone dies even from the flu; it is categorized as Conav-19 death.   They are "trying" to scare people into getting that damn shot.

  I got mine on Jan 12th.  3 days later, I was in ER.  Dr gave me antibiotic pills & set me home.  Then every day, I kept feeling a little worst till May 20th. I was admitted to the hospital again for 4 days.  I couldn't do anything or hardly breathe.  

The pulmonary Dr. was in a couple of times a day to check on me.  I was on pure O2 & had a pillow next to me as when I coughed; I thought I would crack ribs.  He kept saying your 3 tests come back negative, but the Cat scan of your lungs looks like a person with or had Conav-19. So I was given 4 shots in my IV of the strongest Antibiotic they had.

  The Pulmonary Dr did tell me he sees many cases like mine in older people who react to the first shot after about 4 months.  Most of them have stories like mine, he said.  Just feeling of life is going downhill till they end up here in the hospital for 4 to 8 days.  He said the news doesn't want this to get out!

  I'm home now, on 3 leaders of O2 to help my lungs recuperate.  Dr. said it can be 6 months before your even 1/2 way back to normal if you even get there at your age.   If I had known on Jan 12th. what I know & feel like now I know where they could jab that damn coronavirus-19 shot  It would NOT be in me.  This is the truth, so help me God.


----------



## win231 (Jun 25, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Paco,  Around here, anyone dies even from the flu; it is categorized as Conav-19 death.   They are "trying" to scare people into getting that damn shot.
> 
> I got mine on Jan 12th.  3 days later, I was in ER.  Dr gave me antibiotic pills & set me home.  Then every day, I kept feeling a little worst till May 20th. I was admitted to the hospital again for 4 days.  I couldn't do anything or hardly breathe.
> 
> ...


B-B-B-B-But "Everyone should get the shot."    (or so they're telling us)


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 25, 2021)

Per CDC data as of June 25, ~42 million (77.4%) of us 65 and over folks are fully vaccinated.  Another 5.5 million (10.1%) have had one shot.  As is being reported, new deaths are mostly among the un-vaxxed, so as a group we a safer than any other demographic.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 25, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I got mine on Jan 12th.  3 days later, I was in ER.
> 
> Dr gave me antibiotic pills & set me home. Then every day, I kept feeling a little worst till May 20th.
> I was admitted to the hospital again for 4 days.  I couldn't do anything or hardly breathe.
> ...



The same people who push the vaccinations are same ones who shot you with the toxic medications.
Antibiotics are extremely dangerous, because they destroy the cells and they destroy the body's immunities.

Likewise, the bogus virus tests are done by starving the cells and bombarding them with toxic antibiotics,
which is what kills the cells, not viruses.  But they starve and kill the cells with drugs and then say they were killed 
with viruses, a conclusion which has never been proven!  There have been many examples of this, including this video. <--

The plus is that you must have a strong constitution to have survived what they've done.
What I would do personally is to get all their toxic drugs OUT of my system as soon as possible.
The only way that I know how to do is and which I've done in the past is with natural means, a healthy
and cleansing diet. internal body cleanses, and whatever else I can do to rid myself of their poisonous drugs.

Look up "cleansing diet," "detox diet," "body detox," "lung detox" etc on Youtube and this can give you many ideas.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 25, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Paco,  Around here, anyone dies even from the flu; it is categorized as Conav-19 death.   They are "trying" to scare people into getting that damn shot.
> 
> I got mine on Jan 12th.  3 days later, I was in ER.  Dr gave me antibiotic pills & set me home.  Then every day, I kept feeling a little worst till May 20th. I was admitted to the hospital again for 4 days.  I couldn't do anything or hardly breathe.
> 
> ...


That sucks, Tom. What brand of vaccine did you get? I got the Pfizer shot and haven't had any issues.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 25, 2021)

I got the Moderna.  I've heard horror stories about it.  Also, the Pfizer shot as my P.C. Dr said has very few side effects.  But in Jan. in my area, all I  could get was the Moderna.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 25, 2021)

I was ill until May to seriously consider the shot. When I felt better it felt like I was making a decision similar to volunteering for military service during a raging war. So I decided to be a patriot and fight the invisible enemy. I haven't been injured yet after a month, I will keep rubbing my rabbits foot that I stay safe. Hope @Tom 86 is getting better. Now he should become one of the hero's of this terrible war. Just think of the "Covid-19 Plaque" of deaths during this war at the CDC, compared to the Viet Nam one.  I am among the proud fighters that put their life on the line, and WILL NOT forget those who died or were injured during the battle with this invisible monster that tried kill us all. ( and still may )


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 25, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Paco,  Around here, anyone dies even from the flu; it is categorized as Conav-19 death.   They are "trying" to scare people into getting that damn shot.
> 
> I got mine on Jan 12th.  3 days later, I was in ER.  Dr gave me antibiotic pills & set me home.  Then every day, I kept feeling a little worst till May 20th. I was admitted to the hospital again for 4 days.  I couldn't do anything or hardly breathe.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry you are having issues.  Please know you are not alone.  There are sooo many people having issues but are not speaking out.  I was a bit surprised my brother (not by blood) shared with me what he is going through.  I tried to talk him out of getting it.  I got the flu shot over 30 years ago, that was the first and last time I got it.. I got soooo sick and thank goodness have not had the flu.  People react to vaccines different than others... one size does not fit all. Covid vaccine and I would not get along too well.   I pray you get better.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 25, 2021)

John cycling said:


> The same people who push the vaccinations are same ones who shot you with the toxic medications.
> Antibiotics are extremely dangerous, because they destroy the cells and they destroy the body's immunities.
> 
> Likewise, the bogus virus tests are done by starving the cells and bombarding them with toxic antibiotics,
> ...


LOVE your post @John cycling   At least with the flu shots, you are aware that they are putting the flu virus in your body.  So what the heck are they putting in your body to fight off Covid...smh.   I got sooooo sick from the flu vaccine over 30 years ago... never took it again so what makes me think I will do fine with the Covid vaccine.  My body is like, ok now you know what the Flu vaccine did to you... I am listening loud and clear.  Not against C Vax but not for me.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 25, 2021)

Remy said:


> In California the mask mandate was dropped on 6/15 I believe. That first week many still had masks but at the grocery store yesterday, I noticed less than half wearing masks. This included many employees.
> 
> I've been full vaccinated since January but still can't give up the mask. Paranoid, maybe. But I can't afford to get sick.


But I thought the vaccine was to prevent you from getting sick??   However, I truly understand how you feel.  The majority of people I know have been fully vaccinated but still are wearing mask and the unvax are like thank you.  I am so glad to see some places that do not require mask... I feel I can finally breathe.  I always and will continue to wash and sanitize my hands and sanitize shopping carts..this was before Covid days.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2021)

I got the Pfizer shot too and in the past couple of days I have had a sore throat and problems coughing but them I am a former person who used to vape.  We'll see if I drop desd.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 26, 2021)

This pandemic is nowhere over because it is global. Sydney has had some very worrying breakouts of alpha and delta COVID variants and as of today we are in hard lockdown for the next 2 weeks. People are rushing to the supermarket to buy toot paper and lining up for vaccinations. The younger cohorts are still not eligible and there are many front line health professionals who haven't been vaccinated yet.

I've had one dose of AstraZenica without incident.  I have an appointment for the second shot mid July. For this I am very grateful.

The whole Greater Sydney area including the Central Coast region to the north, the Blue Mountains to the west and the Illawarra region to the south is now in hard lockdown for at least the next 2 weeks. This is a large area with millions of people affected. From being COVID free we are now experiencing multiple clusters that began when a driver was infected by flight crew from US. It has flared up rapidly and is starting to spread to other states.

"Living with the virus" without a very high percentage of vaccinated people means overtaxed hospitals, businesses closed, restricted access to family members in nursing homes, jobs lost, weddings and funeral services with restricted attendance and damage to the economy. All good reasons to summon up the courage to line up for whatever vaccine is available, when it is offered. IMO we do this not just for ourselves. We also do it for our family, friends and neighbours. And for the nation.

I agree with Paco Dennis.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 26, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I got the Pfizer shot too and in the past couple of days I have had a sore throat and problems coughing but them I am a former person who used to vape.  We'll see if I drop desd.


My husband has the cough to.  It was pretty bad a few weeks after his second vaccine but he has not dropped dead...I think you will be ok..


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 26, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> This pandemic is nowhere over because it is global. Sydney has had some very worrying breakouts of alpha and delta COVID variants and as of today we are in hard lockdown for the next 2 weeks. People are rushing to the supermarket to buy toot paper and lining up for vaccinations. The younger cohorts are still not eligible and there are many front line health professionals who haven't been vaccinated yet.
> 
> I've had one dose of AstraZenica without incident.  I have an appointment for the second shot mid July. For this I am very grateful.
> 
> ...


I thought AstraZenica was one shot?  Did it change to two?


----------



## Remy (Jun 28, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> But I thought the vaccine was to prevent you from getting sick??   However, I truly understand how you feel.  The majority of people I know have been fully vaccinated but still are wearing mask and the unvax are like thank you.  I am so glad to see some places that do not require mask... I feel I can finally breathe.  I always and will continue to wash and sanitize my hands and sanitize shopping carts..this was before Covid days.


I guess the vaccine is to protect you. Honestly I don't have a ton of faith in it. Maybe it is working? I don't know. I've got so used to the mask I'm just not ready to stop using it. I have to continue to wear them at work, it's mandatory. And I have been close up with Covid positive people due to my job. But gratefully not lately. Cases are going down in my area.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2021)

Of course it is working, Remy. Just follow the statistics. Cases of Covid and particularly, deaths from Covid went waaaaay down as soon as most people got the vaccine.  There's so obviously a cause and effect that it's astonishing to me that some people are still stubbornly clinging to their fears of something that is a) harmless and b) has a high probability of saving their life.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 30, 2021)

In Missouri, the number of Covid cases are on the rise again.  There is an area in the SW part of the state....Springfield/Branson...that is a favorite spot for tourists, and the hospital in that area is overwhelmed....such that people are being transported to the larger hospitals in KC and St. Louis.  Virtually All of the victims are younger and unvaccinated.  We're a long way from putting this virus to rest.


----------

